# Jock Horror Auto Grow



## niteshft (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm making Auto another try, the first attempt didn't fare well. The plants only grew a couple inches and locked up. About a month or so later I dug them up only to find 8 inch roots that resembled horse hairs, nothing to them at all. These are about 3 weeks along and were transplanted to the 5 gal. pails a week ago. Out of 9 seeds only 4 popped, better than average when compaired to the other seeds I tried to germinate from Nirvana seeds.
View attachment IMG_0198 (580x387).jpg


View attachment IMG_0199 (580x387).jpg


View attachment IMG_0200 (580x387).jpg


View attachment IMG_0201 (580x387).jpg


View attachment IMG_0202 (580x387).jpg


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 23, 2011)

nice - are the femanized?


----------



## niteshft (Jan 23, 2011)

oops....Yes they are Moses.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

looks good to me. my little auto's are about a week and a half old and aren't nearly as big.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking good bro. I also have some of these going and you will find a couple different phenos. One is really nice, short and fat. The other, not so good. I'll shoot you a pic later when they wake up. I am 5 weeks in to flower.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 23, 2011)

The one in the top(single) pic started out really funky and wondered if it was going to make it. I'm going to keep a close eye on that one in case it herms.

Thanks Pete, looking forward to seeing them, I'll have something to look forward to.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 23, 2011)

Good timing mate, Im popping some in a couple day, Gonna try for 3 jock horror, 3 mi5 and 3 rrf. Will be following your journal. 

They look good.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 23, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Good timing mate, Im popping some in a couple day, Gonna try for 3 jock horror, 3 mi5 and 3 rrf. Will be following your journal.
> 
> They look good.


You're very welcome to follow and feel free to comment or advise.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 23, 2011)

What lights you running and how big is the area your growing them in?


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's a pic of the top at 40 days.
View attachment 158450


----------



## niteshft (Jan 23, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## niteshft (Jan 28, 2011)

It's been unchanged since last post, I guess the repotting has slowed them down. I also have a couple Full Moon going that I salvaged from a crushed seed order but haven't gone past the initial first set of leaves. I don't know what's going on with them except I may have used the wrong soil. I had some old soil that had nutes in them and didn't think to mark it when I set it aside. If that is what I used they could have locked up from haveing nutes too early. I'm going to flush it and hope for the best.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 28, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> What lights you running and how big is the area your growing them in?


 
Right now I'm using a 400W MH because they are nestled close together. I plan to finish with a 1000W hps. My grow room is 2 1/2 x 6 feet and 6 feet in height. I only use about 2 1/2 feet of the 6 foot floor space. Beyond that would make the 400W under lit.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 28, 2011)

From looking at your pictures they seem to be showing deficiencies already.  Can you see the yellowing?  They should be a nice dark green.   On the last pic you can see old roots in the soil so it might be your old soil.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 28, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> From looking at your pictures they seem to be showing deficiencies already. Can you see the yellowing? They should be a nice dark green. On the last pic you can see old roots in the soil so it might be your old soil.


 
I had them in a soilless mix to germ that is why, they haven't done much, (if any), growing since I potted them and took the pics but are starting to green up now. The plant I had in there before finished rather small and I don't think impacted the available nutes.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 1, 2011)

How exactly did you germinate them?  Are you using tap water?  My plants hate the tap water in my Maine town.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 2, 2011)

I germinated them with a paper towel in a zip-lock with well water for moisture then put them in party cups with soilless mix. My well water ph is around 6.5 and seems to do well, I've successfully completed my first grow with it.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 2, 2011)

What is your soiless mix?


----------



## niteshft (Feb 2, 2011)

Pro-Mix


----------



## niteshft (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's an update and it's not good, at least in my expectations and I'm trying to resolve it. The plants should be much further along than this and should be much greener as well. I'm thinking it's roots and root uptake issues because the soil has only been used once and the root system didn't look very good on that grow after harvest.
 I purchased a product from Plant Revolution called Plant Success that has Endo & Ecto Mycorrhizae with Beneficial Bacteria. I've given them each a dose according to directions and now the wait.
Here are the pics. Oh, and the tall one concerns me as that is what happened to my femm Papaya and they turned out to be males. Again, waiting game.
View attachment IMG_0206 (580x387).jpg


View attachment IMG_0207 (580x387).jpg


View attachment IMG_0208 (580x387).jpg


View attachment IMG_0209 (580x387).jpg


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2011)

Not updating this any more mate?


----------



## niteshft (Mar 21, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Not updating this any more mate?


 
Yes, it's been awhile and I've been trying to get things dialed in. I haven't been posting because I didn't have any idea what to say untill I could narrow down the problem. There were too, many things to try and that takes time to see results. 

First, if I hadn't mentioned, these are not successful auto's and had to be put on 12/12 to flower.

 Moving on, it appears the issue was the quality of the soil. I had soil that was prefertilized and used on my first grow. I had issues with nute burn at first and later had issues with lack of nutes after flushing but didn't realize it on that grow. My first grow was a hack job and ended up being harvested early because even the sugar leaves were dying back and this site was down with nowhere else to go for help.

As mentioned on previous post, I ammended the soil with Plant Revolution's Plant Success, if you can call it soil. The soil is comprised of ground up plant matter, (mostly woody), and partially composted and hoped the endo & ecto mycorrhizae and bacteria would help break it down further. I also added molasses for a quicker food supply for the little buggars. General Organics CaMg+ was also added and I started seeing greener growth. I then added Foxfarm's Big Bloom and Tiger bloom to the mix at half strength to the mix and the results were terriffic. Even some of the leaves that shows problems greened up and no longer having any other issues. 

Oh, and not to forget to mention, I also ammended the top few inches with worm castings and washed it in with a worm casting tea. "YUM YUM", I said to my girls. Oh yeah, 10 out of 10 turned out to be girls and I'm only allowed to have 6 plants. I new of somebody's son that came back from the war with ptsd and had sleeping problems along with other issues so I gifted him with a plant that I had multiples of.

I've only posted a sampling of plants as the others look the same except the one I had to HST that I also trimmed the lower branches from. It grew back upright so I had to place a fishing weight to hold it down while it healed. The two tall pics are Jock Horror and the other is Full Moon. 

 Thanks to all of you that have followed my GJ and posted suggestions. Keep them coming if you see issues.







I also have a Papaya x Bubblelicious growing and forgot to take a pic. Not much to show but it should be included with the GJ and I'll add it in a later post.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah man you are lucky that JH looks nice and compact still. Mine blew up, cant keep it in the tent as its too big. Yours is looking good mate. Glad you started them 12/12 before me, i get to watch and see how the freaks turn out. 

Check out my GJ for a pic of mine.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 21, 2011)

Jericho, your JH looks fuller than mine. Have you topped it, I didn't? I decided to HST instead when it was 26 inches but should've done it lower on the plant. I didn't really gain much as it curved back up towards the light. My other JH plants are 6 or more inches shorter and the FM is only about a foot tall. I guess I'm going to have to add spacing under those pots.
 Great looking grow you have going.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm glad I haven't gotten rid of all my xtra plants, one of the JHs hermed on me. I've have to take some time and go over all my plants very closely and tell the guy I gifted one to, to keep an eye out.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, the ladies are now running along very smoothly and the hermie issue has passed (I hope). I have 6 pots going, 3 Jock Horror, 1 Full Moon and 2 Papaya x Bubblelicious. 
 It appears I have the nutes tuned in better this run, no issues showing up that I can see but of course, my experience is limited. I'm sure I might be missing something. As of this time, I am happy with what I am getting and that is what really counts in the end. 





Oh, almost forgot to mention I switched to 1000w from 600w yesterday.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 28, 2011)

You know, altho I'm not happy that the JH didn't auto, I have to say I'm happy with the way they are doing as 12/12. They have already surpassed my first grow as far as trichs go but I also have at least another month to go. The bud sites are tremendous and the flowers are producing rapidly. I have 2 other strains going and they are taking a back seat, big time. One is Full Moon and the other is my own, Papaya X Bubblelicious. I wish I had started more Full Moon and less Jock Horror as the JH will out produce the FM 10X at least. I will have to pay special attention to grow results when I harvest this time.
 I'm going to set up a lighting system over the next few days so I can pull plants out of the grow room and take decent pics. When I do I will update my progress with pics that we can drool over.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been too, busy to get a light set up for taking pics and not sure if I actually will get around to it. I'm just buried with other things that are more important.

Plenty of bud sites and they are noticeably bigger every day with tons of trichs. I wish I had gotten around to work with the macros ability of this camera but hope to by harvest time. I find it hard to believe I have another month to go with the JH when seeing the rate of bud growth. 

 The first pic shows the HST I did when it took off after switching to 12/12. Funny thing, I left the MH rather than use the HPS to keep the stretch down and I can only imagine how they would have done if I hadn't. The others didn't bolt as bad and I don't understand why as they were off to the side and the HST was directly underneath.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking good, hope these gals make up for not being autos lol, maybe they'll really reward you!


----------



## niteshft (Apr 2, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Looking good, hope these gals make up for not being autos lol, maybe they'll really reward you!


 
Thanks Roddy, if I was to chop them now I would have enough to have to gift some. It's taking more time but the results are there.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 16, 2011)

This one is looking good!


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 16, 2011)

looking good niteshft 
peace fruity


----------



## Jericho (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking very good my friend. Mine has been destroyed. Couldn't be bothered to run it as a 12/12 strain.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 17, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Looking very good my friend. Mine has been destroyed. Couldn't be bothered to run it as a 12/12 strain.


 
 Sorry to hear that, mine is frosting up wicked with trichs on both sides of the sugar leaves and some on the larger leaves as well. I've already given it a test with a lower bud and it's an awsome uppy buzz. I can hardly wait for it to finish but won't be very long now. I would harvest now but the thought of late heavy trich production stops me, I don't want to miss out on that late window. I've stopped adding nutes in preperation for the cut.


----------



## BBFan (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey niteshft- looking good indeed.  Just more convinced not to do autos though.

How far along are they?


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 17, 2011)

BBfan, i thought the same thing about auto's  but finally gave them a shot. i've been suprised so far..


----------



## niteshft (Apr 18, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey niteshft- looking good indeed. Just more convinced not to do autos though.
> 
> How far along are they?


 
They germinated 1/5/11 and went into 12/12 about 8 weeks later because it wouldn't go past preflowers.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 18, 2011)

Interesting grow. Thanks for the ride.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 18, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Interesting grow. Thanks for the ride.


 
Thanks leafminer but it's not quite over yet, check out my e-joint thread, The JH is what I'm using for the E-joint oil. I've taken just a couple of the lower colas to do it.


----------



## jesuse (Apr 23, 2011)

turnd out nice nightshift pity they dident auto for you iv never had that problem with my autos not autoing lots of nirvana stuff ant doin what they say iv just had probs with pack aye fem northern lights 2dud 2male 1fem i was well pissed / lowlife and the joint dr are good auto breeders iv growin most ther strains and been pleased with the out come


----------

